# FS: 4 foot marine light fixture



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

hey guys,

I have had this light for a while now, And i have decided to stick with freshwater so its going up for sale. Was previously lighting a 80 gallon tank but can easily power a 120 too.

Light contains:

X4 65 watt straight pin coralife bulbs - comes with 3 antic blue bulbs (One burned out) 
X2 250 watt metal halide ballasts
X3 250 watt Metal halide bulbs (one replacement)
X12 LED blue moonlights. 
X4 legs
X1 Cooling fan

Pictures:


















Price: Asking $350.00 OBO

Upon more review, I have found out this is Odyssea branded. Here is there updated fixture: http://www.aquatraders.com/48-716W-Metal-Halide-T5-LED-Combo-p/54267.htm. The only main difference is that unit has an extra fan. As well, My unit comes with an extra metal halide bulb.

Discounted to $275.00
Discounted to $250.00

Alex


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

bump~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

pm sent alex


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

bump!~~~~~


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Wheelman76 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm interested , give me a call please at 604 724 3868

Thanks
Jess


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump~~~~~!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Upon more review, I have found out this is Odyssea branded. Here is there updated fixture: Odyssea 48 inch Metal Halide Fixture 2x250W HQI + 4x54W T5 +6xDual LED. The only main difference is that unit has an extra fan. As well, My unit comes with an extra metal halide bulb.

Discounted to $275.00


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

my buddy has this same light, alex that is an awesome price and a super nice light...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah i hope someone snaps this up quick before i am forced to keep it [email protected]!


----------



## mikeymic (Mar 9, 2011)

Do you still have it?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, It is still for sale. I PM'ed you.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump it up!! Ill settle for $250.00! Taking up space in storage


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

...wow, I just got one from JL, why I didnot see this one!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Bummer i should have bumped more often!!!


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Very nice meeting you & your father; Thanks so much for letting me have this for such a good price; Thanks to you I now can see my entire 135g Aquarium unlike before where there were so many dark corners.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for coming by! 

Sold! Thread closed.


----------

